# March fishing SI



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

march 10th weekend is closed for me for SI..
You guys know when your coming down?


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Not sure yet, I need to know when would be good fishing that time of year,I am open to whenever,I just wanna be there when something is going on. let me know.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*spring run*

when is the spring run.. 
I have not targeted the spring run of mullet. What month is that. I know it is not a great as the fall but what month is the spring run?


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

If all goes as planned I will be down the evening of Feb. 16th. Care to join?


----------



## tnturtle (Jan 10, 2007)

Sam and I will be there the 24th through the 30th. Last year at about that time there was
lots of sheepshead around and schools of big
jacks.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

KodiakZach said:


> If all goes as planned I will be down the evening of Feb. 16th. Care to join?


I think I can as long as no new appointments...
out going tide...morning- 9:15 amto 3:15 pm and night- 9:30pm to 3:30 am... I could make the night time one ..


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Oh no*

I will also try to make it, but if i go it will have to be later in the day. And fish the whole nite, but i am not committing yet. Cause i don't know where i will be, last week i was down at West palm (Thru,Fri) but couldnt fish it was for work. And since i was running the crew, i needed to be on the Jobsite early that morning..(Work sucks) And the main reason i won't commit cause if i say yes, and can't go. 
"Zach" will ride me like a cheap whore from now on...   And don't even say you won't "Zach" heh heh....I have a couple of friends that been dying to go down there. And it will be funny, cause one is a (good old boy) Born and raised in Fla you don't see too many of those people and the other one is a Banker....(and they are both new to saltwater)At least if we don't catch anything, we will have fun...okay now let see if i pull it off...:fishing: (stupid work) Oh "Emanuel" you will have to go also!!!


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

*dates??*

Are you guys talking the end of Feb? I could do an overnite-sleep in the truck in the jetty parking lot thing


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*Dating????*



barty b said:


> Are you guys talking the end of Feb? I could do an overnite-sleep in the truck in the jetty parking lot thing


Look Barty b no one is dating anyone that night.. That is a closed book. We are just talking about fishing... Look at the title of your last one   
yeah I could pull an all night fishing that night.
Feb 16th?? like KZ said??
Hey Emanuel... Where are you??


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Y'all get this thing cooked up, and I'll try to get in on it...I'm about due for a 4 day weekend.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I already*

got everything in motion, as long as no big jobs come...I should be good to go also.:beer: :beer: maybe we can make this a get together for all the fla people, all you northern boys welcome also...:beer: No debates, just plain fun and fishing....:fishing:


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

jettypark28 said:


> got everything in motion, as long as no big jobs come...I should be good to go also.:beer: :beer: maybe we can make this a get together for all the fla people, all you northern boys welcome also...:beer: No debates, just plain fun and fishing....:fishing:


Yeah. You bring the camera phone, we'll bring the beer.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I might make it the 17th but I doubt it. I wanna be able to stay at least fri,sat,and 1/2 sun. cant do that till March.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

barty b said:


> I might make it the 17th but I doubt it. I wanna be able to stay at least fri,sat,and 1/2 sun. cant do that till March.


Pick a day.... or weekend...
but I am available that Friday KZ...


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Kz*

is the expert with the Camera phone   i just do it the old fashion way..."It was this Big"  Knowing some of you guys, there are going to be all kind of Camera Phoneopcorn: i will be too busy trying to :fishing: and maybe a little of :beer: :beer:  I already email the guys that wanted to go, and now wifes/GF will also be coming... But everything can change, by then...Hopefully the weather will be on our side...are any Sharkers coming down??? That inlet is suppose to be good for Large shark...I would have thought Zach would have jump in by now.....i bet he getting all those little reels and little poles ready


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Looking forward to meeting, hanging out and fishin with you guys! I've only fished Sebastian once so I hope that some of you will help get me up to speed. It can't be any worse than my last trip down there, pouring rain, 20+ mph winds, no rain gear, and all I got was a good bit of keeper mangos which I didn't even keep. Hopefully we can catch some real fish and if not I'm sure we will all have a good time hanging out. I am traveling light though, since I have to come down there for a customer meeting in Melbourne and then Vero. I don't want to have too much fishin junk in my truck in case they wanna go to lunch in my ride.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I havent*

been there in a Long!!! time also, way before the storm mess up a much of it. Hanging out and sharing tips, and hopefully somebody will hook up to something nice, it is still not the best time. But that means more space for us to fish at, Emanuel fishes there alot so maybe he will come down and show us a thing or two. If everything goes as plan, i will try to head out early and go to Cocoa and catch some livebait before heading down. Last time i went on a charter down there, we couldnt find much livebait. And has to settle fishing with cut(but thats been awhile) We are open to any tips on how to fish SI.........all we did was walk the rocks and pitch live jumbo shrimp out. (at nite) but seeing that i might have a few people with me, i will have to stay on the pier with them...Can you even walk the Rocks anymore??


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I'll be bringin pompano tackle,shark tackle and med-heavy inshore tackle. so I got it covered. what are the water temps down there in march, Mid/High 70's ?


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

barty b said:


> I'll be bringin pompano tackle,shark tackle and med-heavy inshore tackle. so I got it covered. what are the water temps down there in march, Mid/High 70's ?


you can have 80+ and low 60's.. Mostly, you guessed it mid/high 70's..

Do you have a fighting belt?? Sharks off the pier ... you will wish you had one..


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

You guys alright down there after this mornings' storm  It's all over the news,hope everyone survived.

Yeah I'm gonna pick up a belt. I wasnt planning on sharkin from the rocks. I would like to go after some snook,jacks,reds,FLOUNDER. I will stick to the surf for the pomps and sharks.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

barty b said:


> You guys alright down there after this mornings' storm  It's all over the news,hope everyone survived.
> 
> Yeah I'm gonna pick up a belt. I wasnt planning on sharkin from the rocks. I would like to go after some snook,jacks,reds,FLOUNDER. I will stick to the surf for the pomps and sharks.


I would shark from the north pier.. south pier has the rocks at the end but you can also drop the bait from the bridge and walk down the south and hook a shark in about 5 min.... Seen it but it looks crazy..
If you throw the bait off the north pier during the outgoing tide it will be taken out to sea with out a problem and you should get a hit with in 15 min or it is a slow night. Most hook up fast. I have not seen a hook up after 20 min soak... they hit or they do not quickly...
Tornado touch down right next to my kids school at 10:00am... that was too close for comfort but everyone is ok... wind is a B*tch...


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Glad to here it. Lake county got it hard,looks like Fellsmere got it too.
We'll see about where to attack the toothy critters when I get there. How do you get them up on the pier with out killing them? the beach seems like it would be better,besides I like fighting them from the beach.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

When you guys mention SI are you referring to Sanibel Island and the pass there between the two islands?


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Sebastian Inlet,East caost south of the cape.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks Barty. Just googled it and it looks beautiful there! Reminds me of the Keys and all the time I spent there during college and single days....<sigh> I love Florida, especially right now in February with 30 degree weather....


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

barty b said:


> Glad to here it. Lake county got it hard,looks like Fellsmere got it too.
> We'll see about where to attack the toothy critters when I get there. How do you get them up on the pier with out killing them? the beach seems like it would be better,besides I like fighting them from the beach.


Off the north jetty you hook / fight them to go north side of jetty and walk down to the beach to land them and fight some more.. they cooperate till they see the beach and them they get pi$$ed all over again... Fight on the hookup and again when the sand hits their bellies... You can walk to the beach on the south jetty as well. shorter walk there. So you land them on the beach...


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

That might work out, We'll see, I still gotta GET THERE! I saw on the Florida Sportsman boardthat their getting pomps down there  :fishing:


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Just got back from the worst-hit area from the twister. The news reports don't do it justice, it looks like a small nuke got dropped on the area.  

Anyways, fishing. Yeah. I'm off that day so I'm down for some fishing.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

emanuel said:


> Just got back from the worst-hit area from the twister. The news reports don't do it justice, it looks like a small nuke got dropped on the area.
> 
> Anyways, fishing. Yeah. I'm off that day so I'm down for some fishing.


Your talking about Feb 16th??

Get any pics?


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Yea*

Vic...he has to go and keep order there  cause you know if we arent catching fish, there going to be :beer: :beer: Hopefully the weather will be good, and i won't worry till i get there. Cause it can change at a drop of a hat...And if you have never enter a area thats been hit by one of these "Storm" the TV doesnt do it justice. I have work almost all the Hurricanes the last couple of years, (Hurricanes relief team for the fla malls) but we did also help other people as we go into these Areas. There are no words to say, it just a sad thing to see . And i really hate it, when reporters just want to show the pain people are in.....take some time and say alittle prayer for all those people


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*The Inlet*

here a good site to check out the inlet in real time.... www.sebastianinletcam.com/ Hopefully it will take you right there


----------



## tnturtle (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for that link.I put it in my favorites.
I was little surprised that the place was so
deserted until I noticed the wind speed.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

tnturtle said:


> Thanks for that link.I put it in my favorites.


Me too! Great link!!


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*On the link*

go to the "PanoramaView" and hit back button. And you will see how high and low the tide gets...pretty neat thing...I wish they has these Cams on a much of place we like to fish....opcorn: Heck you can see people walking and one picture you see someone casting a Pole...pretty neat..:fishing:


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*that nothing*

want a movable cam... http://www.surfguru.com/CAM%20Pages/cam_inlet_canon.asp
My buddy in Mi actually saw me catch a fish and saw my son running around on it...


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*i always have*

to be show up  anyway i went to that "surf site, and couldnt load, it kept asking me to download their newest Flash player.... my flash player works just fine,opcorn: i hate it when sites ask me to download anything. So i don't...  but i will try from my laptop, that more up to date and i don't mind downloading stuff on that....:fishing:


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*jp28*

you can move that camera around and scan the pier and tell who is who. It is that clear. You can see fish being landed. Kind of cool.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Both of those sites are SWEEEET! That reallyhelps with planning the 3 hour trips down there, Thanks guys Great finds!


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Thats*

alot better then mine, damn it   i loaded it on the laptop.....I guess the surfing thing throw me off    or like i like to call it, trolling for sharks....


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Does*

anybody know what the weather is going to be. My GF said that a big cold front is suppose to move in again...But that could be her way of getting out of it We are bringing a tent, but i don't need to be in a tent, when there is fishing to be doneopcorn: But i think her and two other couples are coming, and they already are getting Rooms for the nite She trying to warn the guys that are coming, that when i go fishing...I will stay out all nite, till the sun comes up:beer: Heck thats the best time to be there.....and if it Cold that will just make it better, I hope that Purple jacket guy doesnt follow "Zach" down


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

O.K Guys, Some of us from the Florida Surfcasters club are coming down the first week of March. I think Fri,Sat and Sun the 2nd,3rd and 4th I think. Hope some of the FL crew can make it out that weelend! We will be between S.I. and canaveral most likely. Lookin for Pomps and Sharks. We will be going where the Pomps are so that will determine our location, I'll keep you guys posted so maybe we can meet up at S.I. :fishing:


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Sounds good to me...


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*The way*

it looks this weekend might just have to be pushed back to March now. They claim that this might be the "Coldest" we might get. Friday nite is suppose to drop into the 30' I love to fish but not in a icebox. I am not bailing yet, i still have one newie that wants to go. Everyone else has already jump ship on me...This sucks cause this would have been my first trip of the year. But my pocket cant take me getting sick again. My heart said yes, but my body is laughing at me. And our softball tournments start next weekend..And i have to be there(coach) and we will be heading down to ft lau. Maybe Tom Terry is wrong about the weather, let me know who is still going. Zach i know you will be down there, how about the rest of you who were going to try and make it.... March is at least alittle warmer....  the winds are suppose to be blowing pretty hard also...


----------

